# A rare Ohio picture



## BuckeyeHunter

The cans actually came yesterday morning, I just had not cleaned them yet. Added two Ross's geese today. Not seeing a lot of birds in my area but I've been adding some oddballs this year for sure. Also shot the first mature drake pintail I've ever gotten in Ohio on Sunday.


----------



## RMK

beautiful birds! congrats! we had a strange and large migration of snows/specks in my area late last season. a couple small flocks have been spotted recently in my area but i think have moved on with the cold now.


----------



## bank runner

A quarry I birdwatch in Southwest OH had 180-200 Pintails, 42 Greater White-Fronted, 4 Ross's,1000 plus Canadas, 5 common Mergs, hooded mergs, lots of Mallards a few Blacks and Widgeons over the weekend Congrats on the Cans and Ross's


----------



## Plantman

Looks like the bottom Ross's Goose is actually a SnowxRoss's hybrid. It looks bigger and looks like it has a small grin patch. The top one is definitely a Ross's Goose.


----------



## AC_ESS

been shooting old squaw along the lake the past week. Even dropped a ringneck.


----------



## M.Magis

I had 2 snow geese in my corn field Christmas Eve and back again Christmas day. First time I've ever seen them where they weren't flying over about a mile high, and even that's rare around here near Cambridge.


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Great job if I saw a canvasback approaching, my knees would turn to jelly like my first bow hunt!!!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

Plantman said:


> Looks like the bottom Ross's Goose is actually a SnowxRoss's hybrid. It looks bigger and looks like it has a small grin patch. The top one is definitely a Ross's Goose.


I agree the one could be a hybrid. It isn't as big as snows I have shot before but the other was amazingly tiny.

As for the cans, I've shot a few before. Mostly out west. I didn't realize these were cans though until my dog brought one back. It was still pretty dark and all I saw was the white body and darker head. I thought I was happy doubling on drake mallards. The thought of a can was so far out of my mind I threw the first one in the boat thinking I had a nice redhead. When the 2nd one came in I did a double take.


----------



## Riverduck11

It has been a cool year migration wise. We have shot snows, redheads, ringnecks, and several goldeneye in areas we have hunted for 25 plus years without shooting any of those birds. We do occasionally get a pintail but as others mentioned, this year we have been seeing bunches of them and shot them on almost half our hunts.


----------

